# probleme formatage mac os etendu sur disque dur externe



## undertaker69 (8 Septembre 2009)

bonjour a tous,

voila mon probleme, sur mon ancien pc, j'avais un DD d'1 tera, depuis mon switch, j'ai recuperer ce DD que j'ai brancher dans un boitier.

aujourd'hui apres avoir reussi a sauvegarder toutes les données (ou presque) qui etaient dessus, j'ai voulu le faire passer au format osx etendu, probleme lorsque que j'essaie de le faire, un message apparait me disant qu'une erreur s'es produite.

j'ai essayer la meme operation avec un DD de 160 giga cela a parfaitement fonctionner, et lorsque que j'ai formater le DD D'1 terra en FAT cela a fonctionner aussi.

existe il une solution??


und3tak3r

Titan xyphos Komplex a couzon les mont d'or: J'adooore


----------



## lappartien (8 Septembre 2009)

désolé, mais j'ai rien compris de ton pb.


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Il faudrait un peu plus de précisions : tu as branché on DD externe via un cable Firewire sur ton macbook ? tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque et l'onglet Partitionnement ( une partition et format mac os étendu) ?
ou autre chose ?
Quel est le message d'erreur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




lappartien a dit:


> désolé, mais j'ai rien compris de ton pb.




ça arrive....mais attention je me suis fait accuser de flood il y a quelques jours en postant le même message..... et le post a été supprimé. Donc.....


----------



## undertaker69 (8 Septembre 2009)

mon boitier est brancher en usb sur mon macbook pro, quand j'utilisait l'utilitaire de disque, pour effacer les donnees stocker dessus, il fonctionnait parfaitement pour le passage en format fat, mais impssible avec le format osx etendu, mais je viens de regler le probleme grace a l'utilitaire time machine merci la chance lol


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

undertaker69 a dit:


> mais je viens de regler le probleme grace a l'utilitaire time machine merci la chance lol




je vois pas trop le rapport mais l'essentiel c'est que toi tu le vois et tu t'en sortes !


----------



## undertaker69 (8 Septembre 2009)

le rapport c'est que quand j'ai lancer l'utilitaire time machine pour utiliser mon DD externe comme sauvegarde de mon macbook pro l'utilitaire ma fait passer automatiquement le DD externe au format OSX etendu enfin quoi qu'il en soit mon probleme est regler et moi ca me va bien lol. merci a tous


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

Ah ben voilà qu'une explication elle est belle et utile pour les suivants ! merci !


----------



## undertaker69 (8 Septembre 2009)

honnetement je sais pas comment j'ai fait reelement, je doit dire que j'ai eu du bol je pense, j'ai connecter mon DD externe en usb, lancer l'utilitaire de configuration time machine, lorsque j'ai eu as choisir le disque de sauvegarde j'ai selectionner mon dd externe, un message s'est afficher me precisant que le le format devais etre changer, j'ai cliquer sur effacer les donnees et tout s'est fait tout seul


----------



## lappartien (8 Septembre 2009)

LOL...
mort de rire.
ADIEU monde cruel.
Vive Time machine. lol


----------



## undertaker69 (8 Septembre 2009)

je suis pas tres douer avec mac je l'avoue mais j'apprend petit a petit lol.
demain je recois SL ca vas etre marrant aussi je crois lol


----------



## pickwick (8 Septembre 2009)

undertaker69 a dit:


> je suis pas tres douer avec mac je l'avoue mais j'apprend petit a petit lol.
> demain je recois SL ca vas etre marrant aussi je crois lol





lis la doc qui est fournie avec pour bien l'installer, notamment les options de personnalisation comme Rosetta (jolie fleur de java) et QuickTime 7.....
et tout se passera bien ne t'en fait pas !


----------



## lappartien (8 Septembre 2009)

on apprend petit à petit comme tous, mais c'est pour cela qu'il faut essayer de bien se faire comprendre dés le départ et bien transcrire ce que l'on fait clairement et calmement.
C'est plus facile comme cela pour tous.
amitiés à lol.


----------



## EMqA (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.
Je me joins à cette discussion pour un problème de formatage.
J'ai ressortie un dique dur externe qui n'a pas tourné depuis 3 ou 4 mois afin de le formater. Ce disque me servait de backup mais était devenu trop exigu.Je l'ai ressorti pour le donner.
Le disque est branché en usb sur mon macbook unibody sous snow leopard 10.6.1
Or, en voulant le formater, j'obtiens ce message d'erreur après avoir lancé la procédure.



Peu importe le format de fichier employé, le résultat est le même.
Quelqu'un à une idée.


----------



## undertaker69 (25 Septembre 2009)

j'ai eu le meme probleme, impossible de formater mon disque dur externe.

avec un peu de chance j'y suis parvenu grace a time machine, dans les parametres time machine  tu choisis le disque dur en question, il devrais te dire que le format n'est pas le bon et te proposer de l'effacer et de changer le format tu acceptes.

il va passer en format osx etendus HFS+, a partir de la, tu devrais par la procedure normal pouvoir a nouveau le passer dans le format que tu souhaites.

je laisse tout au conditionel, car comme preciser plus haut, je suis tomber sur cette solution par hazard, et je doit dire que je ne l'ai pas reessayez, mais si ca marche pour toi merci de le confirmer

Und3rtak3r


----------



## EMqA (27 Septembre 2009)

Testé sans succès. Le disque et peut-être mort. A l'occasion, je testerai depuis un PC.


----------



## squaldemars (27 Septembre 2009)

Salut EMqA. J'ai le même problème que toi sauf que j'ai testé aujourd'hui le reformatage sur Pc, et ça plante pareil. 
Si avait quelqu'un avait une solution...


----------



## Norrsken (29 Septembre 2009)

EMqA, je ne comprends pas.
La fenêtre que tu affiches est celle utilisée pour partitionner un disque, pas pour l'effacer. Tu tentes de créer une partition égale à la capacité du DD: 160 Go? Cliques sur l'onglet "effacer". Ça devrait fonctionner.
Ce n'est pas parce que ce DD n'a pas tourné depuis 3 mois, qu'il est mort.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2009)

Bon, la cause du problème du fossoyeur du Rhone est assez évidente : son disque PC avait un schéma de partition "Master Boot Record" (MBR), semble-t-il, incompatible avec le format HFS+ (mais évidemment pas avec le format "MS-DOS" (FAT32)), Time Machine aura partionné ce disque selon un schéma "APC" ou "GUID", selon qu'il s'agit d'un Mac "PPC" ou "Intel".

Le problème d'EMqA semble lui, totalement différent, une possibilité est qu'aucun schéma de partition n'ait été défini (bouton "Options"), mais ça n'est pas une certitude. 

Autre hypothèse : si tu fais partie de ceux qui n'éteignent jamais leurs Mac, réessaie juste après l'avoir démarré (mais avant de lancer les 1024 autres applications indispensables à ton quotidien numérique) !


----------



## EMqA (29 Septembre 2009)

@ Norrsken : Disons que j'ai essayé d'abord en effaçant et je suis arrivé au message d'erreur citée plus haut. Il n'existait ensuit plis de partition sur le disque et j'ai réessayé en partitionnant pour arriver au même résultat.

@ Pascal : J'ai essayé également en utilisant les différents schémas de partition à ma disposition. Résultat : idem. Je retenterai avec le coup de redémarrage.


----------



## EMqA (4 Octobre 2009)

Nouvelles tentatives ce week end.
Après redémarrage, pas mieux.
J'ai réussi à le formater en NTFS sous windows sans pousser les tests plus loin.
Une fois rebranché à un iMac sous 10.5, le formatage en HFS échoue de nouveau. Ca sent le sapin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2009)

A vrai dire, ton disque a un autre truc bizarre qui m'avait échappé jusqu'ici : utilitaire de disque indique une capacité erronée en ce qui le concerne : 160,04 Go, alors qu'il devrait annoncer 149,1 Go. J'ai sur mon Mac un disque de même capacité à 512 octets près près, regarde ce que ça donne :


----------



## EMqA (5 Octobre 2009)

Il n'y aurai pas la petite subtilité de snow leopard avec sa nouvelle façon de calculer les capacités de disque la dedans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2009)

EMqA a dit:


> Il n'y aurai pas la petite subtilité de snow leopard avec sa nouvelle façon de calculer les capacités de disque la dedans ?



Ah ! Je n'avais pas réalisé qu'il avait neigé sur ton Leopard, effectivement ça peut être une (mauvaise dans ce cas) raison, car le mien est un Leopard "de beau temps" !


----------



## mi@hel26 (6 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir, je m'apperçois qu'il y a des pbm pour monter des DD ext sous 10.6.1.  Pour ma part, j'ai un silverdrive quatro d'1,5To partionner en GUID sur lequel je conserve mes données. Si le DD est allume au demarage alors il monte sur le bureau quand je l'éteins et que je le rallume il ne monte pas sur le bureau.  Quand je le passe en USB il monte à chaque fois.  Quelqu'un a -t-il le même PBM ?  as-t-on une solution ?  J'ai changé plusieurs fois de cable (on sait jamais), sous 10.5.6  aucun pbm de montage, je reviens de la fnac ou j'ai fait le test, il n'avait pas de 10.6 installé  domage pour moi.

A vous lire


----------



## Langellier (11 Décembre 2009)

J'ai acheté un disque externe Iomega 1To USB 2.0.
je voudrais savoir comment le formater. Il est prévu pour être utilisé avec un eMac MacOS X 10.3.9 et eMac MacOs X 10.5, voire aussi avec un macmini 10.5 (intel donc).
J'envisageais de faire deux partitions une MacOS étendu journalisé (bootable ?) et l'autre Fat32 (comme pour les clés usb) qui permettrait d'échanger des fichiers avec un PC.
L'utilitaire de disque me propose : 
1) MacOS étendu journalisé
2) MacOS étendu
3) Unix
4) Free space

Deuxième question : si une partition est formatée MacOs étendu sera-t-elle bootable ? Avec firewire, je sais que c'est possible, mais avec USB 2 ?
Le disque sera utilisé en priorité pour stocker des photos et accessoirement comme disque de démarrage. Je n'envisage pas d'utiliser Time Machine (le disque de l'unité centrale étant trop petit).

J'ai le choix, formater depuis macmini ou eMac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2009)

Premier élément, quel que soit le Mac depuis lequel tu formates, une partition d'un disque USB2 ne sera bootable que sur ton Mac mini, car seuls les Mac "Intel" peuvent booter depuis l'USB.

Pour pouvoir créer un partitionnement "mixte" (MS-DOS/HFS+), il te faut choisir un schéma de partition "GUID" ou "MBR" dans Utilitaire de disque (bouton "Options" dans l'onglet "Partitionner"), sachant que seul GUID permettra de réaliser une partition bootable sur Mac Intel.

Enfin, sache que même dans le cas ou un disque (Firewire) ne contiendrait que des partitions HFS+, il ne serait pas possible d'y créer une partition bootable sur Mac Intel et une autre bootable sur Mac PPC, le Mac Intel ne pouvant booter que sur un disque présentant un format de partition GUID, alors que le Mac PPC, lui, a besoin que le disque présente un format de partition APM (Apple Partition Map, ou, in french, "Carte de partition Apple").


----------



## Langellier (11 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Premier élément, quel que soit le Mac depuis lequel tu formates, une partition d'un disque USB2 ne sera bootable que sur ton Mac mini, car seuls les Mac "Intel" peuvent booter depuis l'USB.
> Pour pouvoir créer un partitionnement "mixte" (MS-DOS/HFS+), il te faut choisir un schéma de partition "GUID" ou "MBR" dans Utilitaire de disque (bouton "Options" dans l'onglet "Partitionner"), sachant que seul GUID permettra de réaliser une partition bootable sur Mac Intel.
> Enfin, sache que même dans le cas ou un disque (Firewire) ne contiendrait que des partitions HFS+, il ne serait pas possible d'y créer une partition bootable sur Mac Intel et une autre bootable sur Mac PPC, le Mac Intel ne pouvant booter que sur un disque présentant un format de partition GUID, alors que le Mac PPC, lui, a besoin que le disque présente un format de partition APM (Apple Partition Map, ou, in french, "Carte de partition Apple").


Merci, pour ces informations qui n'apparaissent pas forcément dans les notices des marques.
Je vais me contenter d'un formatage soit Fat 32 soit HFS+.
Ça veur dire quoi MacOs étendu "journalisé", étendu je sais, mais journalisé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2009)

Langellier a dit:


> Ça veur dire quoi MacOs étendu "journalisé", étendu je sais, mais journalisé ?



Explications


----------

